# Toners versus a semitransparent stain



## Dorman Painting (May 2, 2006)

I like the immediate and short term look of toners such as natural or cedar toners, but I've found they simply don't hold up as much as a Semi-transparent stain does. 

Yesterday for example, a customer of mine called me out to his house to price a set of metal steps going down to the Ohio River. Last year I stained his deck with SW's oil based cedar toner and I couldn't believe the fading that is already apparent on this deck. I'm surprised he didn't say something about the deck to be honest but his wife told my wife she just loves the deck job. 

Long story short, I think I need to start selling my deck customers on a semi transparent stain. What do you SW painters like to use for staining decks?


----------



## Miller (Feb 26, 2007)

Semi. Is the way to go in my opinion, Have used the toners before and was not a fan and neither were the HO.. I just don't think Toners look that great or even hold up that long but then again it's whatever look the HO is going for..


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

I feel a little ignorant here so let me ask this:

Are the toners you mention transparent stain and your asking if you should use the semi or transparent stain? 

In my experience I prefer to use the transparent stain, you can go over it easier in the future like 1 or 2 years down the road with out having to strip it off. 

I have a customer on the same river you do and we do his dock every other year I tell them all it will look great for one year and be protected for two years, lets stain again in 2 years and keep it looking crisp. If you re-stain over a semi in 2 years there will be areas that are not ready to stain turning those sections in to a solid color stain that will probably peel or be sticky.


----------

